# All street photographers share your gear here!



## Nate (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I shoot street photography usually with 5D3 and a 50 1.4 (thinking to upgrade to 1.2) and I have 2 600EX-RT with me, in case the shadows are to big.

Mostly I ask for permission to do portraits. And most of the times I do head shots or from chest up.

I was thinking also to get 1-2 more prime lenses for shorter and longer focal length. 

Please write here what gear do you use, and also if you have experience with the primes 24L vs 28, 50L vs 50, 85L vs 85. 
Is it wort paying $$$$ more for the L lenses? ( I know that L's are better, but is the difference day n night like at some zoom lenses?)


----------



## distant.star (Aug 26, 2012)

.
"Street photography" may not mean what you think it means.

I'd say what you're doing is simply portraiture outside.

Your real question seems to be, what equipment do portrait photographers use?


----------



## rahkshi007 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi, i not a street photographer but more to portrait and landscape.
my lens are
canon 24-70mm 2.8L
canon 17-40mm 2.8L
canon 85mm f1.2L ii
canon 50mm f1.4 (just like yours).

form my personal opinion, the 50mm f1.4 is not a sharp lens. especially on wide open f1.4. it has sharp result only at f1.8 or smaller aperture. however,the price u pay for L lens might high, but u will get what u paid. for example, the 85mm L ii is incredible sharp even though at wide open f1.2. the 24-70mm also very sharp at wide open f2.8.


----------



## nda (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi, for street i only use the a 5d2 with 50L a great combo even at night thats where the f1.2 plays its role> and its light and small with great IQ, with the 5d3 it will be amazing! hope this helps.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Aug 26, 2012)

For candid portraits in the streets I use the 300 F2.8L IS II - gets me superb results.


----------



## EvilTed (Aug 26, 2012)

I'd hardly refer to a 5D MK2 and 50L as light or unobtrusive 

The best I can get with Canon is my 5D MK3 + "Shorty Forty", this is very sharp compared to the 50L and a hell of a lot lighter.

I still prefer my Fuji X-Pro 1 with 18mm (27mm) or 35 (53mm) because it is just better for street photography IMHO.

ET


----------



## Nate (Aug 26, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> "Street photography" may not mean what you think it means.
> 
> I'd say what you're doing is simply portraiture outside.
> ...



I dont get it why its called street photography when you go on the street looking for interesting faces in their environment and take photos but when you go and do the same think just you ask for permission is called portraiture...


----------



## Nate (Aug 26, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> The best I can get with Canon is my 5D MK3 + "Shorty Forty", this is very sharp compared to the 50L and a hell of a lot lighter.



Most of the time I shoot wider than 2.8 for the bokeh so...


----------



## akiskev (Aug 26, 2012)

For street photography I use a Canon S5 IS from waist level. Nobody seems to notice it or care about it. If I feel more comfortable in the area I'm shooting, then I use my Rebel XTi with the Jenna Zeiss 35mm or the 50mm Planar.
I don't want to use anything bigger because people gets defensive, sometimes aggressive and not cooperating at all


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

akiskev said:


> For street photography I use a Canon S5 IS from waist level. Nobody seems to notice it or care about it. If I feel more comfortable in the area I'm shooting, then I use my Rebel XTi with the Jenna Zeiss 35mm or the 50mm Planar.
> I don't want to use anything bigger because people gets defensive, sometimes aggressive and not cooperating at all



So you don't carry a 1DX and 1D4, strapped across each shoulder, with a 400mm f/2.8L IS lens on each? ;D


----------



## akiskev (Aug 26, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> akiskev said:
> 
> 
> > For street photography I use a Canon S5 IS from waist level. Nobody seems to notice it or care about it. If I feel more comfortable in the area I'm shooting, then I use my Rebel XTi with the Jenna Zeiss 35mm or the 50mm Planar.
> ...


Surprisingly, no I don't!!!


----------



## ChrisAnderson (Aug 26, 2012)

Typically I would use my T2i with the 40mm pancake (or my ungripped 5D3, if it's not bright out)

However, I had my 70-200 f/4 AND my battery grip attached the other day, and I think i got some wonderful shots. You've got to be quick, as that combo will certainly get people's attention. Luckily, there were tons of other photographers around, so I didn't get any angry or sketched out people.
Here's an example @ 200mm


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

To actually contribute to this thread, I view street photography as walking down the street, downtown area, and taking photos of whatever. For this I typically use a 50 prime, most often my 50 f/1.4. If I went to shoot something far away and get a compressed look, I take my 135L. That's as long as I'll go for this type of photography simply for convenience. I take the grip OFF my 5D3 and use that, because I hate walking around public with 1D bodies when I'm not really shooting anything that would require a 1D body. I want to find an HDR image I did downtown back in June at night, so I will look for it.


----------



## Nate (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice shot Chris! I love the branches in front of the subject.

This is what I am looking for. Usually I walk around with a 50mm 1.4 because that's the only lens what I have and its not big. I am also looking for some who uses 85 (on FF). Is not to tight to use it for example in some crowded are as Hong Kong or Venice?


----------



## elflord (Aug 26, 2012)

Nate said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I shoot street photography usually with 5D3 and a 50 1.4 (thinking to upgrade to 1.2) and I have 2 600EX-RT with me, in case the shadows are to big.
> 
> ...



Noone besides you can decide if it's "worth it". 

The difference probably isn't as great as it is for zooms though. Even the weaker non-L primes should for example give you pretty decent image quality at f/2.8. The non-L zooms won't even go to f/2.8. 

I'd suggest looking at some review sites like photozone for example if you haven't done so already. 

Re the list, don't forget the sigma 85


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nate said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I shoot street photography usually with 5D3 and a 50 1.4 (thinking to upgrade to 1.2) and I have 2 600EX-RT with me, in case the shadows are to big.
> 
> ...



I do like the 24L and 85L a lot. I don't like the 50L. For my uses the 1.4 is better/sharper as I mainly use this focal length narower than f/4.


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 26, 2012)

Minolta HiMatic 40 1.7
Portra 400


----------



## RobertG. (Aug 26, 2012)

Nate said:


> Nice shot Chris! I love the branches in front of the subject.
> 
> This is what I am looking for. Usually I walk around with a 50mm 1.4 because that's the only lens what I have and its not big. I am also looking for some who uses 85 (on FF). Is not to tight to use it for example in some crowded are as Hong Kong or Venice?



Hi, I have both, the EF 50mm f1.4 and EF 85mm F1.8 on a 5D II. For portraits I prefer the 85mm. For a head shot you are about 1.5m (5') further away from the person to get the same framing as with the 50mm lens. I like to be a few steps further away, so I mainly use the 85mm for portraits. The IQ of both lenses is similar IMHO.


----------



## elflord (Aug 27, 2012)

Nate said:


> Nice shot Chris! I love the branches in front of the subject.
> 
> This is what I am looking for. Usually I walk around with a 50mm 1.4 because that's the only lens what I have and its not big. I am also looking for some who uses 85 (on FF). Is not to tight to use it for example in some crowded are as Hong Kong or Venice?



85mm on full frame will put you about 5ft from the subject for a head and shoulders portrait. It's a very good focal length for this type of shot. When you go much shorter than that (for a head shot), you start moving towards shots that have that far out "wide angle" look which is great if that's what you're going for but unhelpful otherwise.


----------



## pwp (Aug 27, 2012)

For my style of street work, the 5D3 & 1D Mk4 stay at home and the S100 comes out. People have a lot of significance on a "big" dslr and you may not get as much agreement with the bigger pro-looking gear. It's all about perception. In a legally suppressive and paranoid city like London for example, you definitely leave your DSLR back at the hotel! You just have to be a bit smart and be appropriately informed about the local culture, laws and attitudes towards shooting in public depending where on the planet you are shooting. 

There is no denying the IQ is way below dslr level when shooting with the little S100, but I come from the school where a prime consideration is that Content is King and this does apply completely to my style and interpretation of street photography. I'd rather a brilliantly caught moment done with an iPhone to a relatively dead, though technically perfect, mistimed shot done on a 5D3 with premium L glass. Content is King.

When the new mirrorless Canons ship, and then evolve a little further, you'll be looking at a street kit that even the street photography "God" Cartier Bresson would show interest in.

Street photography is an entirely different experience to how it was even just a decade or so ago. We're in the post 9/11 world. Suspicion, and the attitude that photographers are child snatching bestial terrorist operatives, plus the long arm of the law have diminished what could be described as one of the purest forms of photography. Remember, if you plan to use any street images commercially or plan to show them as fine art, protect yourself by carrying a dozen or so model release forms in your pocket or bag. If you can't get agreement, don't use those shots for anything beyond personal use. 

You may see this as convoluted and confronting, but it sure as hell improves your personal communication skills!

-PW


----------



## Stefan (Aug 28, 2012)

Great topic. I also shoot street photography with a 5D3 and 50 1.4 and sometimes 70-200 2.8L IS. I find that sometimes the big white can get unwanted attention - although I have never had any problems. I mostly shoot my 50 1.4 at around 1.8 or 2.0.

I have a couple of other lenses and have tried the 24L for street photography not long ago. I liked it, but I prefer a more shallow DOF that I can get with my 50 1.4 and 70-200.

I am looking at getting either the 35L or 85L - but was also thinking of picking up the new 40mm (in addition). I would love to get some feedback on 35L / 85L / 40mm for street photography and general portraits.

A couple of shots with the 50 1.4:






Shinjuku girl (Tokyo).





Ice cream girl at 5th Ave & 14th Street in NYC.

A couple of shots with the 70-200 2.8L IS:





Girl crossing the street in Tokyo.





Girl near Madison Square Park, NYC.

(These are all full-sized, no cropping.)


----------



## EvilTed (Aug 28, 2012)

"Most of the time I shoot wider than 2.8 for the bokeh so..."

Really?

A lot of street photographers use a zone system and set the camera up prefocussed at a set distance @ F8 and point and shoot.

When I'm shooting on the street, I'm not shooting portraits, so creamy bokeh is not what I'm about...

ET


----------



## GEEo (Aug 28, 2012)

akiskev said:


> For street photography I use a Canon S5 IS from waist level. Nobody seems to notice it or care about it. If I feel more comfortable in the area I'm shooting, then I use my Rebel XTi with the Jenna Zeiss 35mm or the 50mm Planar.
> I don't want to use anything bigger because people gets defensive, sometimes aggressive and not cooperating at all



If you don't mind me asking how do you like your Zeiss 50mm? is it the f/1.4? would you recommend it over the Canon or Sigma f/1.4's?

I'm in the Market for a good 50mm and those three are my options.


----------



## Scott (Aug 28, 2012)

My EOS 3 and Shorty-forty was a great little street setup but I still found it to be a little big. I recently got my hands on a Leica M6, its great because its so small and nobody looks at you twice when shooting with it. 




Camera Porn by Scott_Henry, on Flickr

My Street examples:




Untitled by Scott_Henry, on Flickr




First 24hrs with Leica M6 by Scott_Henry, on Flickr




Untitled by Scott_Henry, on Flickr




Untitled by Scott_Henry, on Flickr




Untitled by Scott_Henry, on Flickr

More on my Flickr.

Oh and before I started shooting film (again) I use to shoot street with my 5dii and either 35mmL or Sig 50mm.


----------



## koolman (Aug 28, 2012)

Canon t2i + Voigtlander 20mm 
Small, light, stealth.

If I want tighter shots exchange the Voigt for canon 35mm f/2.


----------



## CanNotYet (Aug 28, 2012)

I have done some dabbling in this before with a 400D (XTi I think) and a Sigma 50-150 2.8 EX. Actually a nice combo for street candids. (pretty compact, and no one seems to notice it like a big white lens...)


----------



## akiskev (Aug 28, 2012)

GEEo said:


> akiskev said:
> 
> 
> > For street photography I use a Canon S5 IS from waist level. Nobody seems to notice it or care about it. If I feel more comfortable in the area I'm shooting, then I use my Rebel XTi with the Jenna Zeiss 35mm or the 50mm Planar.
> ...


You are correct. It is the f/1.4 Planar T* (contax mount).

Wide open it gives a very pleasing bokeh, the colors are a bit on the warm side and there is a very nice softness (not in a bad way) in the picture. Stop it down a bit (from 2,8 and on) and you have razor sharp results and great contrast.

I like it more than the Canon 1.4. I haven't used the Sigma though..


----------



## Nate (Aug 28, 2012)

pwp said:


> For my style of street work, the 5D3 & 1D Mk4 stay at home and the S100 comes out. People have a lot of significance on a "big" dslr and you may not get as much agreement with the bigger pro-looking gear. It's all about perception. In a legally suppressive and paranoid city like London for example, you definitely leave your DSLR back at the hotel! You just have to be a bit smart and be appropriately informed about the local culture, laws and attitudes towards shooting in public depending where on the planet you are shooting.
> 
> There is no denying the IQ is way below dslr level when shooting with the little S100, but I come from the school where a prime consideration is that Content is King and this does apply completely to my style and interpretation of street photography. I'd rather a brilliantly caught moment done with an iPhone to a relatively dead, though technically perfect, mistimed shot done on a 5D3 with premium L glass. Content is King.
> 
> ...



Very true! and I agree 100 percent with you regarding to "Content is King" however if I have a few minutes to take a portrait I usually care about composition and bokeh. For me street photography its not only to capture moments in a city but also faces, its something like what Steve Mccurry does. Thats why I usually ask them if I can take some pictures. I ask them friendly and not only can I take a shot, but also something about their work or whatever and I tell them something about me, like where I am from...and If they dont let me I show them a few street portraits that I have done, and most of the tomes they agree and they let me.

By the way this is an easy way how you can get numbers from girls, I usually tell them that I am a hobby photographer and show them my work on a iPhone and ask them if we could meet somewhere to take a photo shoot  they usually like my work and agree


----------



## Nate (Aug 28, 2012)

"To the talk of 35mm 50mm and 85mm"

On a full frame for a head shoulder shot 35 I think its to wide or the distortion is too big, 50 for is all right, but the advantage of 85 IMO is that you dont get in the persons "aura" and he wont feel the fear from camera, the downside is that on a small street like Venice you need to back how you guys said to at least 5 feet and people will always cross in front of your camera... I never tried a 85 but I know the upside and downside of 50mm and this is opposite.

By the way Stefan and Scott nice shots!


----------



## CharlieB (Aug 29, 2012)

Leica M4P, 28 Summicron Asph., HP5 and or CN400. 

(I cant wait to get an M9.... )


----------



## vargyropoulos (Aug 29, 2012)

my current setup for street is canon AE-1 with a 50mm 1.4 lens. film choice depends on my mood and objectives as follows:

portra 400 - street portaits
tri-x 400 - "Vintage" B&W
tmax100 - "Modern" B&W
Fuji velvia or provia - if I'm going to be at the park or somewhere else with lots of bright colors.

on occassion I've also used my digital rebel XT with the 70-300 to get shots that I'm not able to get close to, although I would not recommend this approach too often as it may "scare away" some of the people near you... but I must say that I've seen a few folks walking the streets with 400mm glass hanging from each shoulder.

some examples of my street work are here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/vargyropoulos/sets/72157630365042412/


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 29, 2012)

Kinda depends on what you'd call "street". Seeing as I have way too many cameras and lenses to choose from, here's some of my most-preferred (in order of preference/use):

EOS 3 + 40mm Pancake
Pentacon Six + Zeiss MC Biometar 120mm f/2.8 (sometimes a MIR 65mm f/3.5)
Pentax Spotmatic + Takumar 50mm f/1.4 (Sometimes a Soligor 35mm f/2.8 )

7D + Samyang 35/1.4 (although I'm using it more often with the Pancake too) gets occasional use.
I've also inherited my dad's Petri 7s Circle-eye rangefinder, think it's got a 45mm lens. I really should investigate that one day, it's got an uber-quiet leaf shutter and an extra meter-needle on the top of the body for waist-level shooting.


Considering how bulky and heavy the P6+Biometar is (think 5D3+24-105 size, at least), it doesn't fit many people's definitons of 'discrete street'. But it gets great images (like scans to 46mp at 3200dpi), and the WLF is just perfect for shooting from the hip (if you take enough light-readings first).


----------



## Jotho (Aug 30, 2012)

I would say it depends on what kind of shooting you want to do and what situation you are in. I went out yesterday with a friend carrying only the MKIII and 24-105 while my friend carried his MkII and 70-200 2.8. Attached picture is shot at 24mm, f/4.0, ISO4000 and 1/1000. Yesterday I shot all the way up to ISO10000 with what I consider still good result. Some occasions I will only bring the S100.


----------



## tomscott (Aug 30, 2012)

Nifty 50 1.8 and the smallest body possible. Unfortunately thats my 40D.

Street photography is the candid documentation of people.. what you see, not set up in anyway as soon as you ask someone permission it is no longer street photography it is portraiture.

My hero is Gary Winograd 

"You have a lifetime to learn technique. But I can teach you what is more important than technique, how to see; learn that and all you have to do afterwards is press the shutter" - Garry Winogrand 

Heres a few of mine.




Women, St. Pauls, Millennium bridge, London by tom_scott88, on Flickr




IMG_1930.jpg by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Apple Store, Covent Garden by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Couple, Covent Garden by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Man, Tate Modern, London by tom_scott88, on Flickr




IMG_1865.jpg by tom_scott88, on Flickr




London Underground by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## akiskev (Sep 8, 2012)

(flektogon 35mm)


----------



## Nassen0f (Sep 8, 2012)

5D2
40mm f2.8 Pancake
80mm f1.8

Or if im feeling retro

Canon AV-1 with FD 50mm 1.8

I usualy use the 80mm since im still a bit shy when im in the streets taking photos. But if i need the wider angle of the 40mm its a prefect lens cause of its size. Its also easy to keep in a pocket/small bag 

Both attachments are with the 40mm


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 8, 2012)

7D, 70-200 2.8...


----------



## LanceF (Sep 8, 2012)

5D Mark iii with my trusty 24-105 and in my bag a 50 1.4 with a 430exii


----------



## distant.star (Sep 8, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> EOS 3 + 40mm Pancake
> Pentacon Six + Zeiss MC Biometar 120mm f/2.8 (sometimes a MIR 65mm f/3.5)
> Pentax Spotmatic + Takumar 50mm f/1.4 (Sometimes a Soligor 35mm f/2.8 )



Thanks. I have the 40mm pancake, but it never occurred to me to put it on my 1V HS. What a strange sight that will be. I'll have to do a roll of film and see how it looks!


----------



## crasher8 (Sep 8, 2012)

ChrisAnderson said:


> Typically I would use my T2i with the 40mm pancake (or my ungripped 5D3, if it's not bright out)
> 
> However, I had my 70-200 f/4 AND my battery grip attached the other day, and I think i got some wonderful shots. You've got to be quick, as that combo will certainly get people's attention. Luckily, there were tons of other photographers around, so I didn't get any angry or sketched out people.
> Here's an example @ 200mm



Wow, Jaja has certainly changed a bit since leaving the peloton


----------



## Etienne (Sep 26, 2012)

I am partial to wide angle, so I use 5DII and 16-35 f/2.8 II. I often bring the 50 1.4, but I don't use it much. I feel too tight with the 50.

I have forced myself to go out with just the 50 f/1.4 on the 5DII, but not with great success yet. I know people are getting good results with it, but I keep going back to my ultra-wide zoom.


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 26, 2012)

New Leica body is a grand cheaper than the M9, has the essentials .... I wanna see it. I might be good to go with that. I've got four lenses sitting here that need a digital body.


----------



## lucuias (Sep 26, 2012)

I am currently using Canon 5Dmark III together with Canon 70-200 v2 most of the time and only minority shot with Canon 24-70.For my point of view,70-200 on full frame are wide enough for most situation on the street.Below are some of the shot with this combination:-






















More of my street work,please visit http://www.ronniechanphoto.com/photo-categories/street


----------



## perperub (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone else using the Canon EF 40mm pancake? Seems like the 50/1,4 is the most popular gal' in the class for street photos.


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 29, 2013)

perperub said:


> Anyone else using the Canon EF 40mm pancake? Seems like the 50/1,4 is the most popular gal' in the class for street photos.



I've been using my 40mm pancake on my EOS 3 more and more lately. It's the eye-control that does it for me, more than once i've been lining up a shot, see something move in the background, straight away it's refocused on that and i've got a much better shot. Mostly with B+W film, last roll was Ilford 125, sometimes it's T-Max 100 or 400 or BW400CN.

My other new favourite toy is a (Cosina) Voigtlander Bessa L. TTL Light meter, fully manual, L39 screw-mount. No viewfinder at all, just guess and shoot, perfect for 'shooting from the hip' (also a lot more subtle that way). I've only amassed 1 lens so far (besides SLR lenses I can use via adapter), is the 21mm f/4.0 Color Skopar. Absolutely amazing lens, second only to the Zeiss ZM Biogon, ZE Distagon, or Leica Super Angulon, except the Skopar cost me $200, they're $500 new, compare that to the Zeiss or Leicas. Came with a viewfinder too.

It's also a great tiny/featherweight hiking/landscape camera with a roll of Velvia 50.

(I also almost got a Bessa R3A and Ultron 40/1.7, but the bidding went too high for me. One day i'll get the R3A and put on a 90 or 135mm, for candid street portraits).


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jan 29, 2013)

best street gear I use is a 35mm summilux on an M9. It's preferable, for me, to either the 24mm or
the 50mm for candids up close. a few steps either way usually solves framing issues, but then a lot
of my street shots are zone focused grabs. I've tried the 35mm f1.4 on a 5dII, but it's too intimidating and too noticeable for many spots.


----------



## Ido (Jan 29, 2013)

I mostly use my 40mm 2.8 pancake for street photography.
It's very small, and dose not draw too much attention.


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 29, 2013)

Nate said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I shoot street photography usually with 5D3 and a 50 1.4 (thinking to upgrade to 1.2) and I have 2 600EX-RT with me, in case the shadows are to big.
> 
> ...



Asking permissions or portraits is not street photography. It is portraiture in a street setting. They are not the same thing...


----------



## ChilledXpress (Jan 29, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



Nonsense... asking permission is fine and still street photography, with a portraiture slant. Taking photos without permission is candid street photography. That's kind of like saying all street photography needs to have a street in it, NO SIDEWALKS. Friedlander would scoff at that. Don't let anyone tell you where you need to draw the line, especially with street work.

I've done both for years and as the Admin for 100 Strangers on Flickr I've seen thousands of both types... no longer an admin for the group but still very involved with street photography. As for which gear (all IMHO)... 135L is perfect for low profile street or my fave now... 5d3 with 50L. The 85L is too slow for the street and is an eye catcher. The 1.8 is a nice one and if you get nicked you won't cry like you would if you lost the 85L. The 24L is nice but a little too wide unless you're after enviros... if that's the case I prefer the 35L. I own and use the 24L, 35L, 50L, 85L, 135L and 70-200 II for street work but usually always grab the 50L or 135L most of the time.




This Cruel Sun... by David KM, on Flickr



Downtown Napa by David KM, on Flickr



Piano Man by David KM, on Flickr


----------



## aprotosimaki (Jan 29, 2013)

T2i and Sigma 8-16, sometimes 17-40


----------



## cayenne (Jan 29, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Nifty 50 1.8 and the smallest body possible. Unfortunately thats my 40D.
> 
> Street photography is the candid documentation of people.. what you see, not set up in anyway as soon as you ask someone permission it is no longer street photography it is portraiture.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but if you don't get permissions from the folks...you can't sell them for $$, right?

On the other hand, I guess it isn't like most street people aren't ever going to notice you've used a pic of them for anything....? :


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 29, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> I'd hardly refer to a 5D MK2 and 50L as light or unobtrusive
> 
> The best I can get with Canon is my 5D MK3 + "Shorty Forty", this is very sharp compared to the 50L and a hell of a lot lighter.
> 
> ...



+1......I'm currently in China for business trip. I brought 5D III + 40shorty + 16-35 II, so far the 40shorty has been used more than 16-35.


----------



## d_biddles (Jan 31, 2013)

Used to be a 550d with 70-200 f/4L( nice and inconspicuous), but I've recently purchased an x100 for street work.


----------

